# Shelby Air Flo



## jungleterry (Sep 20, 2017)

You don't think of a AMF when you here Shelby Air-flo but here it is . Great condition too . Loving these middle weights lol


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm way to big for middle weights but that is a nice looking bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 23, 2017)

That's what you find after seeing an ad, "Old Shelby Airflo bike, $100", and you race over, thinking it'll be the score of a lifetime!


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 24, 2017)

yea but saw bike before I purchased so new it was a middle weight .just think its cool that its a Shelby air Flo amf roadmaster.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 26, 2017)

Very cool! I love the fighter jet graphics!


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you I do like the middle weights lots of unique bikes


----------

